
Things I recommend you buy and use - robertwiblin
https://medium.com/@robertwiblin/things-i-recommend-you-buy-and-use-rob-edition-1d7b2ce27d68
======
latexr
It’s a Medium post of adverts, and it feels bizarre. At certain points I
wondered if it was a joke or intended as art.

Things the author recommends you “buy and use” include McDonald’s coffee;
airline loyalty schemes (yes, they use the word “schemes”); getting a bunch of
credit cards for the signup bonuses, which they even present with the same
wording as get-rich-quick schemes (“make a few thousand dollars a year, or
$50–100 per hour of work”); and several kinds of medication, including
antidepressants:

> Are you not happy all the time?

> Maybe you should look into trying anti-depressants and see if they make you
> more cheerful.

They do mention it’s serious medication, but instead of recommending you see a
doctor, point you to another post (by the same author, in a Google Docs file),
were they talk about their own experience with what seems to be (didn’t read
past the start) self-medication.

~~~
masonic
So, it doesn't recommend buying a Medium subscription?

